# Sync MySQL Databases with Mac OS X?



## HonorGuy7 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a web application running on my Mac. I have the same application running on my webserver (remote). Both use a MySQL database. I would love a Mac OS X program that could connect to both databases and sync the data. Is such a program available?


----------

